# Pentium P6200 vs Core 2 Duo vs Core i3



## sizk

I want to buy a laptop but I don't know anything about these Pxxx & Txxx CPUs. How good are they compared to the C2D & i3 at a similar frequency ?


----------



## diduknowthat

You listed those processors from worst to best. At similar frequencies i3 chips are faster than C2D chips.


----------

